# Up lifting trans solution



## cmy67400 (Jul 13, 2020)

You can take out a 4 speed alone and not have to strain. I,m 70 and had no problem got this motorcycle jack on amazon around $70 bucks rated around 1,000 lbs low enough to crawl under my firebird oh crap I mean GTO with plenty of room to work and not have to bench press the thing up .If your young strong and have a lot of friends you don,t need this I remember those days now I need all the help I can get this worked like a charm steady roll it in right past the throw out bearing into the pilot bearing Hell you could even use guide studs in the bell housing. Max height in the photo is 2 feet at the top of the trans.and just under 15 ins.for the saddle, 5 ins is lowest sitting in the dolly it comes with. Sal


----------



## cmy67400 (Jul 13, 2020)

I,m sorry about all the pics was a mistake


----------



## AlaGreyGoat (Jul 6, 2006)

Hi,
I looked on amazon and the cheapest jack with a dolly was $120. I have a transmission jack from HF that works quite well #39178








450 lb. Low Lift Transmission Jack


Amazing deals on this 450Lb Low Lift Transmission Jack at Harbor Freight. Quality tools & low prices.




www.harborfreight.com




$110. and cheaper when it on sale or with a coupon.

Larry


----------



## cmy67400 (Jul 13, 2020)

AlaGreyGoat said:


> Hi,
> I looked on amazon and the cheapest jack with a dolly was $120. I have a transmission jack from HF that works quite well #39178
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks Larry I was all through HF and didn't see one that went low enough thats when I looked on amazon .The HF one you showed looks great don't know how I missed it . I checked amazon yeah got mine in early 2019 now I see there a buck twenty







Thanks again Sal


----------

